# RESCUED/ADOPTED-golden retriever's people died, needs home



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for this dog! :--sad: Makes me want to adopt him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just looked at his info-seems GR Rescue has been contacted. Several people willing to help foster until a home is found for him.

There is also another post that says that a possible home has been found for him.

He doesn't look like he's 12 to me.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I saw that last night and felt so bad for him.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This has gone full circle around the country on facebook. He is beautiful and I doubt he is twelve. Hopefully he finds a loving home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If indeed he is 12, his entire face and possibly his head would be white most likely.

ETA: Most GR Rescues take in Seniors, some even will place those that need it into Hospice care, at the least the group I was with did.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Saw confirmation he has been rescued. He looks so sweet and sad, hope his new home cheers him up and gives him lots of love.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

caroline162 said:


> Saw confirmation he has been rescued. He looks so sweet and sad, hope his new home cheers him up and gives him lots of love.


Feel free to post the updated info, once it is, I'll change the thread title to adopted or with Rescue Group.

I looked for it on the the FB page but didn't see it.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

The face - I just want to give that guy a hug. Poor doggie. Hope his next home treats him like royalty.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I trust MAGRR.


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

Oh my I want to give him a hug as well. Will be be adopted out now that he has been rescued? He does not look 12, I agree 100%


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh boy guy..he so does not look 12!!! Hope we can find out more on him when/if he gets to their website.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought he was adopted? I saw a picture of a guy wearing scrubs hugging him...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is Rufus and his new person. Thank you from the bottom of my heart Scott Gardner for opening your heart and your home to this precious senior in need. 





106Share


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Rufus looks happier already. Doesn't look 12 yrs. old to me either.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome Home Rufus, thank you Scott!!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Two happy endings in one day! I love it!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Another boy saved, love this. I have met a few Goldens over the years that grew into their senior years and never got the sugar face, always surprised me. It does happen.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for the wonderful update.

Rufus looks very happy, so does his new dad Scott.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Another boy saved, love this. I have met a few Goldens over the years that grew into their senior years and never got the sugar face, always surprised me. It does happen.


So glad this had a wonderful ending!! Our Di was 11 1/2 when we lost her. She looked exactly like this goldie. Not one gray or white hair on her. She looked like a puppy.


----------

